# Another "Partner Invoice" Screw Up from the UBERNAUT Accounting !



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Today , Monday, I receive an email around 3:30 pm AEST saying my earnings have been processed.

I have never recieved this notification this early.

Upon further examination of the "PARTNER INVOICE" I find out it has 8 days of fares!

This is because:

last week on the Partner Statement indicated: Period Ending: Monday, October 29, 2018* 4:00 AM* AEST
this week on the Partner Statement indicated: Period Ending: Monday, November 5, 2018 *3:30 PM* AEST
So all my fares today before 3:30 pm(still unprocessed) are on last weeks total

This is what happens when you employ people from the UBERNAUT WUKFIT ACCOUNTING ACADEMY !


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

This morning checked my bank a/c.

The total amount deposited is the sum of:
all trips from Monday, October 29, 2018* 4:01 AM* AEST to Monday, November 5, 2018 *3:30 PM* AEST.​All erroneous trips from Monday, November 5, 2018 *4:01 AM* AEST thru until November 5, 2018 *3:30 PM* AEST are included in last week's payment.

To add to the confusion the weekly earnings screen on destop/laptop ( https://partners.uber.com/p3/payments/weekly-earnings ) does not show additional fares from Monday November 5, 2018 *4:01 AM* AEST thru until November 5, 2018 *3:30 PM* AEST.










This is what happens when you employ people from the UBERNAUT WUKFIT ACCOUNTING ACADEMY !


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Can't even muck up consistently .. just checked my earnings statement and it is for "Period Ending: Monday, 5 November 2018 4:32 PM AEDT" and like you my weekly earnings screen shows this week's trips. Not really a big deal since it is inside the month and I don't really use their monthly statements anyway as I account for GST monthly on a cash basis whereas their statements are on an accrual basis.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Hugh G looking at it what they appear to have done is roll last week's earnings into this week and then done a payout at 4:32 pm (3:30 in your case) on Monday in the same way as if you had done a cash out. This explains why the weekly display is unchanged and if you look at last weeks it will show that Uber owe you the balance at the end of the week whereas it normally shows a payout and nil balance. Having said that it does look like they included the extra trips from Monday in calculating the Partner Invoice which they really shouldn't have done so will need to make sure they don't double dip in this week's statement.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

NINE DAYS LATER !

From: Uber
Sent: Wednesday, November 14, 2018 1:01 PM
To: Hugh G.
Subject: Extra trips included in last weeks pay

Hi Hugh,

You may have noticed that your last week’s pay statement and pay included trips up to approximately 4:30pm AEDT on Monday the 5th of November instead of the normal time of 3:59am local time.

This means trips from last Monday between 4am and approximately 4:30pm AEDT were paid last week when they would normally have been included in this week’s pay statement.

This was a processing error on our end. This week’s pay statement and pay will include trips from Monday 5th November at 4:31pm AEDT until Monday 12th November 3:59am local time.

From next week the earnings window will go back to the usual Monday 4am - Monday 3:59am time window.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beginning of month screw up again !

Upon further examination of the "PARTNER INVOICE" I find out it again has 8 days of fares!

this week on the Partner Statement indicated: *Period Ending: Monday, December 3, 2018 12:35 PM AEST*

This is what happens when you employ people from the UBERNAUT WUKFIT ACCOUNTING ACADEMY !

I suppose it will take them a week or more to send their email !


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Beginning of month screw up again !
> 
> Upon further examination of the "PARTNER INVOICE" I find out it again has 8 days of fares!
> 
> ...


UBER have cerainly lifted their game now that they are on the IPO radar and seeking investors to spruik their product to.

It only took them 8 days, as opposed to 9 days last month, to notify drivers of this now apparently Monthly Partner Statement ScrewUp !


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I cashed out when I finished driving on the Saturday and that seems to have stopped me getting the extra payments although I did get the email!


----------

